# IMAC G5 - Ne démarre pas à chaque fois - Plante



## graphipuce (3 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tout le monde,

Je possède un IMAC G5 qui a +- 5 ans et j'ai des soucis avec.
Informations matériel :
Nom de lordinateur : iMac G5
Modèle dordinateur : PowerMac8,2
Type de processeur : PowerPC G5 (3.1)
Nombre de processeurs : 1
Vitesse du processeur : 2 GHz
Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) : 512 Ko
Mémoire : 2 Go
Vitesse du bus : 667 MHz
Version de la ROM de démarrage : 5.2.5f1

Il y a quelque mois, il a comencé a ne plus vouloir démarrer donc j'ai fait un AHT et il m'indiquait un problème de barrettes. Je les ai remplacées et il a tourné à merveille pendant quelques semaines.
Le problème est qu'il recommence et c'est de pire en pire.
Il me fait différentes choses au démarrage :
- soit qd je l'allume, j'entends le boing traditionnel et puis l'écran gris avec la petite roulette et c'est là qu'il calle.
- soit il ne se passe rien, même pas le boing.
- Soit après le boing, j'ai un écran avec plein d'écritures (voici deux exemples)

Tue Apr 27 19:14:13 2010
Unresolved kernel trap(cpu 0): 0x300 - Data access DAR=0x00000000C03C07E8 PC=0x00000000000A928C
Latest crash info for cpu 0:
Exception state (sv=0x4481F280)
PC=0x000A928C; MSR=0x00001030; DAR=0xC03C07E8; DSISR=0x00200000; LR=0x000A9288; R1=0x2C6FB630; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
Backtrace:
0x00000001 0x00034AEC 0x000325F8 0x00032BD4 0x0001D460 0x00029678 
0x00042AD4 0x00026B8C 0x00026CF0 0x000A893C 0x000A86FC 0x000AB880 0x91250000 
backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0x81222760

Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x4481F280)
previously dumped as "Latest" state. skipping...
Exception state (sv=0x44831280)
PC=0x00FF0000; MSR=0x0011FF30; DAR=0xE042D000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00B8FFFF; R1=0x0000FF00; XCP=0x00000004 (0x100 - System reset)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC
panic(cpu 0 caller 0xFFFF0003): 0x300 - Data access
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x000A8184 0x000AB880 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x4481F280)
PC=0x000A928C; MSR=0x00001030; DAR=0xC03C07E8; DSISR=0x00200000; LR=0x000A9288; R1=0x2C6FB630; XCP=0x0000000C (0x300 - Data access)
Backtrace:
0x00000001 0x00034AEC 0x000325F8 0x00032BD4 0x0001D460 0x00029678 
0x00042AD4 0x00026B8C 0x00026CF0 0x000A893C 0x000A86FC 0x000AB880 0x91250000 
backtrace terminated - frame not mapped or invalid: 0x81222760

Exception state (sv=0x44831280)
PC=0x00FF0000; MSR=0x0011FF30; DAR=0xE042D000; DSISR=0x00000000; LR=0x00B8FFFF; R1=0x0000FF00; XCP=0x00000004 (0x100 - System reset)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Sat May 1 07:55:28 2010
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x000E7278): new_vnode: free vnode still referenced

Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
Backtrace:
0x00095564 0x00095A7C 0x00026838 0x000E7278 0x000E7ACC 0x002201D0 0x00225484 0x00225720 
0x000FA574 0x000E150C 0x000E10A0 0x000EDD5C 0x000EE114 0x000EE1B4 0x002A8174 0x000ABA30 
0x743B266C 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
Exception state (sv=0x4515B500)
PC=0x9002216C; MSR=0x0200D030; DAR=0xE018BB10; DSISR=0x40000000; LR=0x9003FDB0; R1=0xBFFFF910; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - Syste call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.0.0: Sat Mar 26 14:15:22 PST 2005; root:xnu-792.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

J'ai réinstallé OSX 2x, réinitialisé la Pram, installé Onyx pour réparer les autorisations .....
Je ne sais plus quoi faire.
Quelqu'un as t'il un idée?

Merci pour votre aide

Graphipuce


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2010)

Processeur dead, ou carte mère :mouais:

Eventuellement voir si la pâte thermique entre le proc et le radiateur n'est pas complètement cramée, ce qui pourrait faire chauffer le proc et provoquer ces erreurs ?


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Mai 2010)

Des problèmes similaires à mon iMac G5 Rev B 2.0 Ghz, le mien à le processeur dessouder par la chaleur ... du au mauvais système de refroidissement


----------



## graphipuce (5 Mai 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Des problèmes similaires à mon iMac G5 Rev B 2.0 Ghz, le mien à le processeur dessouder par la chaleur ... du au mauvais système de refroidissement


 

Comment peut on voir si le processeur a un problème?
As tu pu réparer le tien?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h19 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Processeur dead, ou carte mère :mouais:
> 
> Eventuellement voir si la pâte thermique entre le proc et le radiateur n'est pas complètement cramée, ce qui pourrait faire chauffer le proc et provoquer ces erreurs ?


 

D'après le AHT la carte mère n'a rien.
Comment je vois si la pête thermique a un problème?

Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Mai 2010)

Un processeur ne peut pas se ressouder ou alors il faut faire un rebillage, tu ne peut pas être sur, seul les KP peuvent le prouvée

Pour le mien à l'époque j'avais fait ça : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4...-revit-avec-une-gomme-292667.html#post5348753

Maintenant il est mort de chez mort je pense !


----------

